# Danny King's Bait



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know if Danny King's is still available? I can not find it locally, so I decided to order from the web sit. Every item I selected was out of stock, even the hooks. Are they still in business?

I own a place on Lake Livingston and catch plenty of cats on shad. But I would like to try Danny King's to see if it as good as everyone claims.


----------



## TBill (Aug 27, 2007)

Call them (877) 219-2248 


Used to be a store at New Waverly that sold it, on 1375.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

They are very much in business. I know they are in the process of making some changes with their on-line sales. It might just be down for a little while. The number mentioned above should get you some answers and some bait. And to be flat honest with you, it is as good as people claim. Just check out my posts on Lake Lewisville. Saturday had 34 keepers for 2 fishermen and Sunday produces a 2-man limit of 50 keepers in 4 hours. The key is finding active feeding fish and keeping fresh bait on your hook. Good luck to you.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

the ace hardware in trinity, wilkerson's has it. it does work on lake livingston.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Bait*

Try Catfish Killers Cheese Bait.
Terry


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

tufffish said:


> the ace hardware in trinity, wilkerson's has it. it does work on lake livingston.


What flavor would you recommend for Livingston?


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

I noticed the Academy in Conroe now has Danny Kings but only in 14 oz tub. They had Original, Garlic and Blood.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I 45 BAIT just north of 2920 feeder


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> I 45 BAIT just north of 2920 feeder


Thanks for the tip. I cannot contact Danny King's. Web site will not accept online orders and cannot get anyone to return my call.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gander Mountain ....NW Freeway


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to the Conroe Academy and check it out. I've never used it, it sounds like you have to squeeze into a tube or somthing.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

You don't have to squeeze it into a tube. Just push your hook down in it and you're good to go. My brother caught this big guy on it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

troutless said:


> I'm going to the Conroe Academy and check it out. I've never used it, it sounds like you have to squeeze into a tube or somthing.


If Academy doesn't have Danny King's they may have CJ's. It works just as good. Also, I'm not sure where your at, but, I know Wal-Mart in Huntsville had DK's a couple of months ago.


----------

